# МРТ позвоночника



## Alex303bd (19 Май 2016)

Добрый день. нужен срочный совет. записался на мрт, на завтра. по первичному осмотру, грыжа в поясничном отделе. помимо этого хочу сделать снимок грудного отдела( частые боли в лапатках  бывают) бывает боль в паху и шеи. по ренгену  L1 L2 L3?. как лучше делать  мрт в комплексе, весь позвоночник? или же еще отдельно выделить и поясничный отдел где грыжа, чтоб лучше их выдно было. по неопытности не знаю как быть .


----------



## La murr (19 Май 2016)

*Alex303bd*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете задать свой вопрос рентгенологу форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/11025/
или дождаться ответа кого-то из докторов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2016)

Если деньги позволяют, делайте все на МРТ, а потом, если надо доделаете рентген. Методики дополняют, но не заменяют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Май 2016)

Интересно, кто же это так легко находит грыжи МПД без МРТ? Наверно, ясновидящий!


----------



## Alex303bd (19 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Интересно, кто же это так легко находит грыжи МПД без МРТ? Наверно, ясновидящий!


   Врач ренгинолог в моей поликлиники.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если деньги позволяют, делайте все на МРТ, а потом, если надо доделаете рентген. Методики дополняют, но не заменяют.


на ренгене не хочу делать.  суть вопроса как делать мрт,  по отдельности отделы поэвоночника или комплексно все отделы. я просто представляю , что когда отдельно отделы исследуют, то на снимке только нужный отдел позвоночника. а когда весь позвоночник исследуют, то на снимок  переносят весь позвоночник(могу ошибаться). и наверно нужный отдел будет слишком уменьшен на снимке. я просто в глаза мрт снимки не видел никогда.и спросить не у кого. вот и думаю комплексно или по отдельности каждый отдел позвон-ка . в мрт центре сказали думайте как будите делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2016)

Никакой разницы. Для оценки всего позвоночника статики не делают МРТ.


----------



## Alex303bd (19 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Никакой разницы. для оценки всего позвоночника статики не делают МРТ.


спасибо за ответ. на счет оценки, я просто хотел 2 отдела сделать(пояс. груд.),  в регистре сказали скидка есть большая. подумал шея побаливает - можно проверить. а крестовой отдел прицепом пойдет. и за все 7.7. по отдельности 3.1


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2016)

7.7. за три, делайте.
А если за 2, ТО НЕ ВЫГОДНО!


----------



## Alex303bd (19 Май 2016)

спасибо большое за ответы.


----------



## doclega (19 Май 2016)

Только МРТ поясничного, в грудном грыжи крайне редки.


----------

